# Wholesale EO blends



## Flynn (Dec 26, 2007)

DELETED


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

I know Brambleberry and Sweetcakes sell preblended EO's...


----------



## Flynn (Dec 26, 2007)

DELETED


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 26, 2007)

Flynn, check out Essential Oil University!  They are a great company and have superior oils and service!!!  Here is a direct link to their mixed essential oil blends:

http://essentialoils.org/shop/cat/4

Great company!  I need more EO's!   

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Flynn (Dec 26, 2007)

DELETED


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 26, 2007)

I've bought 1 pound quantities of their lavender and peppermint oils in the past.  I have not tried their blends.  They do sell them in 1 ounce amounts though with no carrier oils to cut them.  


Paul... :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 26, 2007)

Try this company.  Camden-Grey.  I have bought a lot from them when we lived in Florida.  They were one of my first soap suppliers for EO's and FO's:

http://www.bestdeal.org/essential-camden/1502-a.html

What do ya think?

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Flynn (Jan 1, 2008)

DELETED


----------



## Birdie (Jan 6, 2008)

A nice olive, jojoba blend with a bit of rosemary is wonderful in hair-care!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 7, 2008)

I totally recommend bb because there prices are great! I'm going to purchase some in bulk next month


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 7, 2008)

It is so expensive with EO's that I am considering growing my own if I ever get a greenhouse:

http://www.toptropicals.com/cgi-bin/sto ... umItems=25

 8)


----------

